# Adding New Screensavers To K1



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Ok I have some old screensavers that I want to take off... When I go to the folder and delete it, and add a new folder in it's place with new screensavers the old ones still show up... And I don't see the new ones at all... I must be doing something wrong... Even when I delete the folder, I still see the old screensavers when they should be gone...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a thread somewhere where I explain how to remove the screensavers, but it was so long ago I don't remember... I'll try to find it, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There's a thread somewhere where I explain how to remove the screensavers, but it was so long ago I don't remember... I'll try to find it, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


I hope you can find it, I would like it as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's how to add them:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,285.msg42294.html#msg42294

and here's how to remove them:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,285.msg42301.html#msg42301

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Ok the only problem is that I have Windows 7, and I have no idea where the location is for finding hidden folders... And regular folders in general... Finding the setting is like looking for a needle in a hay stack


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Ok the only problem is that I have Windows 7, and I have no idea where the location is for finding hidden folders... And regular folders in general... Finding the setting is like looking for a needle in a hay stack


Click on the "Organinze" menu option, then select "Folder and search options":










Click the "View" tab and toggle the "Show hidden files..." option:


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Ok I did that but when I go to Kindle(K and into the pictures folder, it's still not showing up... *sighs*


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Ok I did but when I go to Kindle(K and into the pictures folder, it's still not showing up... *sighs*


From the link to Leslie's FAQ post, it looks like you may have to create the directories yourself on the K1. But as a K2 user, I'm not sure, so I'll let someone who's actually done it on a K1 (ooh...that sounds dirty) clarify that for you. (Hopefully someone will come along soon.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MagicalWing, I can probably help you through this, but not tonight, too tired.  Will look at in the morning, sorry!

Betsy


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

I'm not sure, she says in her post that the Kindle creates this secret folder...I've done the setting for showing the hidden files from your directions  But the darn folder isn't showing up lol... I just want to delete a few screensavers so I can add some new ones in... I know how to add the new ones..

That's no problem, I can wait...  Thanks Betsy 

EDIT: I've did everything as said.. But when I go into the Kindle (K drive, and into the Pictures Folder I only see screensavers... I still don't see screen_savers folder... I really need to take off some screensavers, I've had the same ones for almost a year...


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Sorry for a double post but it's been almost a week and I really need help...
If anyone knows how to get old screensavers off the K1 please let me know...


----------

